
Show HN: Parkbliss – Discover and Reserve Parking Nearby - josemontiel
https://www.parkbliss.com
======
josemontiel
Know anyone who drives to work everyday, leaving an empty parking space
behind?

Or, ever been that person circling around block after block, just wishing one
of those people would let you use their space?

Welcome to Parkbliss. We let people publish their unused parking spaces for
others to discover, reserve and pay for. Quickly.

Parkbliss is easy to use. If you're looking for parking, here's how it works:

First, set your destination. Once nearby, you're presented with your parking
options, where you simply reserve your preferred space and check in through
the app once you arrive. And once you're ready to leave, in-app checkout is a
breeze.

It's that simple.

Here's to never circling the block again.

